

Show HN: Impressi | a WYSIWYG editor for impress.js - craiglittle
http://www.impressi.me

======
jnolt
Interesting start. Looking forward to your progress. I think it'll really
start to come into its own when you add the ability to include images. I tried
using markdown image syntax but I guess you haven't built that functionality
yet.

Also, it will take a quantum leap when you make a way to customize the path
and zooming, of course.

But for a start, it's really nice and easy. I dig. I signed up. Keep going!

~~~
craiglittle
Thanks for the feedback!

I'm glad you enjoyed it so far. I agree that getting image support in the
product will go a long way.

------
doubleshadow
Impressi only supports webkit based browsers

~~~
leeoniya
i'm not sure how developers overlook that most browsers on the web are NOT
webkit. i'm not about to leave my FF nightly to test your app because you were
too lazy to finish it, sorry :(

not supporting the latest browsers (and they are all more than good enough) is
a shame. would be happy to test it when it works in FF though!

~~~
hippee-lee
Take a look at reveal.js - <http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/#/> &&
<https://github.com/hakimel/reveal.js>

Even though it seems to work best in Chrome it does work in ff and I was able
to hack it to go full screen. I have noticed that It will bog the browser down
on larger presentations with 20+ slides or more.

------
ArekDymalski
Nice, where can I sign up?

~~~
craiglittle
Hi, Arek!

You can sign up here: <http://impressi.me/users/sign_up>

Or, just create a new presentation, and you'll be prompted to create an
account when you attempt to save it.

